# Try to type me if you can!



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all! I'm not exactly sure what to put here so forgive me if it just goes to rambling. 

I'm pretty sure I'm introverted, I mean, I like to do things by myself ie. Playing the violin, reading, sleeping, video games, walking, horseback riding, etc. However that doesn't mean that I dislike sitting in the same room with someone and doing different things. 

I freaking love Apple Jacks

I'm an english major because I find math to be tedious so I tend to slack off and do poorly, but when I try it's easy stuff. 

Oh! Here's something. I'll have a reaction to something, for example a book, and then people will act like I've over reacted or am particularly sensitive to the subject, when really it's just an opinion and something no one really needs to expan upon. 

Uhm, I've ben told that I'm logical and pragmatic most of the time, but when it comes to someone I care about I get really emotional. For instance, if someone hurts someone I care about, I don't think "Oh no! Someone hurt my friend!" I think "I'll kill them! Where do they live and how can I kick in their door?!" Of course I could never pull that off. I'd get there, kick in the door and then stand stupidly staring at the person half wondering what I was going to say to them and half impressed that I kicked in a door. 

If there is anything else you need to know please let me know to let you know. :]


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

I've actually done some research and I am leaning towards ISTp, but then again, I'm just not so sure. Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## Miguel (Nov 7, 2010)

What about ISFP?


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

What makes you think that?


----------



## Miguel (Nov 7, 2010)

This:

"Uhm, I've ben told that I'm logical and pragmatic most of the time, but when it comes to someone I care about I get really emotional. For instance, if someone hurts someone I care about, I don't think "Oh no! Someone hurt my friend!" I think "I'll kill them! Where do they live and how can I kick in their door?!" Of course I could never pull that off. I'd get there, kick in the door and then stand stupidly staring at the person half wondering what I was going to say to them and half impressed that I kicked in a door."


But no, I think you are probably right, you are more like an ISTP. The above quotes proves it, I think.


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm still a bit confused.Thanks for trying to help me though. I really appreciate it.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Have you tried any of the online tests? Which type descriptions do you relate to more or less?

(And btw, I noticed your lower-case p in ISTp. That normally indicates Socionics, which is a different system to MBTI, just so you don't get them confused.)


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

How are socionics and the mbti systems different?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

PinkCapriccio said:


> How are socionics and the mbti systems different?


I'm no expert, but socionics use different functions, from what I remember. :happy:

Which temperment do you relate to most?


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

socionics wise, (i'm not sure if it's the same) IP


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

PinkCapriccio said:


> socionics wise, (i'm not sure if it's the same) IP


It's not. I will have to have a look at IP.

We use, the four NF, SP, NT, and SJ.

http://personalitycafe.com/sjs-temperament-forum-overseers/10480-sj-stabilzers-guardians.html

http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temperament-forum-creators/10478-sp-improvisers-artisans.html
If you think you are ISTP look at this one.

http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/10600-nt-theorist-rationals.html

http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/10599-nf-catalyst-idealists.html


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an SP temperment. Next quest?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

PinkCapriccio said:


> I have an SP temperment. Next quest?


ESTP

ISTP

ESFP

ISFP

If you get confused I will get you a functions test.


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

i can honestly say I don't know out of any of these types which I could be. I see myself in all of them. *Sigh* Can I please take the test?

On a different note, you're like a savoir. haha.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

PinkCapriccio said:


> i can honestly say I don't know out of any of these types which I could be. I see myself in all of them. *Sigh* Can I please take the test?
> 
> On a different note, you're like a savoir. haha.


Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

and thank you, I just hope I find you the correct type.


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

My results: INFP <= is what I'm apparently most like, and reading that makes sense. However, so do the other results ENFP or ISFP

In socionics, I'm pretty sure I'm an ISFp, but MBTI is a different matter. I'll review these types further and then return later this evening with my conclusion. I'll be going through the types carefully with a close friend. haha. :]


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Socionics and MBTI differ mainly in two places as far as I know. That is speaking about typing people - Socionics do some other stuff on relations and other things that I haven't had the time to explore. Anyhow:

1. For Socionics the last letter describes the dominant function. For MBTI the last letter describes the extraverted function. For extraverted types this is the same, but for introverts it means that the last letter is switched.

2. But, since Socionics also has a slightly different definition of at least some of the functions, it isn't as simple as just switching anyway.

So, to be on the safe side it is best to treat them as two separate systems, just like MBTI and the Enneagram. Even though the similarities are of course significant, it will be the small differences that gets you confused. So in the interest of rather being safe than sorry, don't mix the systems unless you are sure you know what you are doing.


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

That was what was frustrating me in the beginning. I would test as one thing on MBTI and then check it with socionics and then run around in circles. It was definitely something that kept me up into the early hours of the day.

Oh wait, I took a quiz on My Personality.info and they've typed me as INTP. 

hmm. The plot thickens.


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

OKay, so my friend and I discussed the types and we decided that I'm am most like an ESTP, however you have to get really close to me to see that. I often appear like I don't like being around people, even though I might be extraverted. Thoughts?


----------



## PinkCapriccio (Nov 10, 2010)

Another question would be, if people have to get to know you to see your "type," is that really your type?


----------

